# My beautiful new arrivals :)



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

My sweet baby silky mice 8). 5 to be exact. 4 males and 1 sweet female 8).


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

Aww, they're so sweet! Isn't the female going to get lonely all by herself?


----------



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

Haha No i dont believe so. Now that they'ev aged a bit more i can tell the definet sex. Wich is 2 females and 3 males. Haha  so includeing these 2 sweet girls and thier moma i now have 9 female mousies. and i'll be keeping only one male so 3 sweet boys. 8)


----------

